# Unzensierte Spiele in Zeiten von Onlineregistrierungszwang erwerben und spielen



## muadib (13. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
ich hatte mal wieder vor einige Spiele zu kaufen und lege dabei wert auf ungekürzte Versionen. Früher war das relativ einfach, man kaufte sich eine ausländische Version des Spiels und installierte diese. Ich hatte vor Kurzem aber gelesen, dass es Spiele gibt die, sobald man mit einer deutschen IP ins Netz geht, automatisch nur in der deutschen Version verfügbar sind. Dabei musste man dann sowohl mit der Zensur, als auch mit der deutschen Tonspur leben. 
Da solche Spiele für mich nicht in Frage kommen, wollte ich mal nachfragen, bei welchen Spielen oder Publishern man mit solchen Problemen rechnen muß.


----------



## addicTix (13. Oktober 2014)

Kenne eigentlich kein Spiel, was man z.B in der UK Version kauft, aktiviert und dann nachträglich geschnitten wird.
Entweder man kann es aktivieren und man hat die Uncut version oder man kann es wegen einem Geolock nicht aktivieren. 
Zumindest bei Steam ist das so.


----------



## muadib (13. Oktober 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Kenne eigentlich kein Spiel, was man z.B in der UK Version kauft, aktiviert und dann nachträglich geschnitten wird.
> Entweder man kann es aktivieren und man hat die Uncut version oder man kann es wegen einem Geolock nicht aktivieren.
> Zumindest bei Steam ist das so.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bis jetzt hatte ich das Problem nicht, da alle uncut Spiele mit Onlinezwang, die ich mir gekauft hatte, auch als deutsche uncut Version verfügbar waren.
Bzgl. Geolock finde ich in Suchmaschinen nur etwas zu den Spielen Wolfenstein The New Order und Dead Rising 3. Zumindest scheint diese Problematik erst in den letzten Monaten relevant geworden zu sein. 
Da ich zu weiteren Spielen nichts bzgl. Geolock gefunden habe, hoffe ich jetzt, dass meine englischen Versionen die ich mir kaufe, nicht geblockt werden und dass diese Praxis nicht in Mode kommt.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2014)

Der Geolock wird mit sicherheit immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen.
Das beste Beispiel sind die billigen BF4-Keys aus Russland.

Wolfenstein new order hat meines Wissens nach nur einen Uncut-Lock.
Du kannst es zwar unzensiert kaufen, es wird aber die Zensierte runtergeladen.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Oktober 2014)

BPnet - Das Gaming Portal hilft eigentlich immer, auch bei Steamspielen


----------



## Joim (13. Oktober 2014)

Am wichtigsten ist ein EU oder zumindest 1te Welt Spiel/Key zu kaufen. Vorher Schnittberichte.com und google absuchen ob es einen cut durch ip gibt.
Nur die wenigsten haben aber so etwas.
Glaub mit das erste war COD world at war das so etwas hatte.
South park: The stick of truth hat es glaub ich auch...

Einfach verärgert aber freundlich den steam support vor dem registrieren anschreiben das man ein import gekauft hat und jetzt vom ip cut erfahren hat. Entweder uncut oder umtausch... Hab gehört die machen das, selbst noch nicht probiert. Gesetzlich aber kein Problem für steam da importe erlaubt sind, nur der Publisher über das Ziel hinaus geschossen ist...
Aktivierung mit VPN sollte auch keine Probleme machen solange man nicht damit einkauft (andere Preisgestaltung/Währung ausnutzt) bzw. billig keys aus gesperrten Regionen aktiviert.

Notfalls sind wir hier auch nicht so abgeschieden um es nicht in einem Nachbarland im Internetcafe aktivieren zu können.


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2014)

Es bleibt ja nicht nur beim Aktivieren.
Gibt auch schon Spiele wo man einen permanenten VPN braucht.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Oktober 2014)

Also wenn du Wolfenstein oder Sleeping Dogs Definitive Edition kaufst,kannse sie sogar gar nicht aktivieren,die haben nen Geolock
Im falle von Wolfenstein ist das nicht schlimm,sind eigentlich nur die Symbole,da kann man zur deutschen Version greifen
Aber zb SD DE ist gar nicht verfügbar in Deutschland (wobei als Cut auch nicht zu empfehle,das ist nämlich Gameplay beschneidung) -dh am Pc kann man nur mit VPN
Und das kommt für mich nicht in Frage

Ansonsten gilt überwiegend,was du im Ausland kaufst und aktivierst,ist auch Uncut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst kaufen was willst aber Games mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen wirst du hier nicht aktiviert bekommen bzw runter laden


----------



## Amon (13. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du kannst kaufen was willst aber Games mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen wirst du hier nicht aktiviert bekommen bzw runter laden



Das ist ja das bekloppte daran. Im Fernsehen / Kino darf man so viel Hakenkreuze, SS Runen usw. zeigen wie man will aber bei Computerspielen schwingt man die Zensur-Keule. Verrückte Welt...


----------



## turbosnake (13. Oktober 2014)

Es ist halt keine anerkannte Kunst.


----------



## muadib (13. Oktober 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist halt keine anerkannte Kunst.


 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann gab es doch dieses oder letztes Jahr diesbezüglich eine Änderung. Nur dass die BPjM dies noch nicht berücksichtigt und es jetzt an den Publishern liegt bei einer Indizierung oder Beschlagnahme von Titeln mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen einen Präzedenzfall vor Gericht zu erstreiten. Die Frage ist nur, ob die Publisher das Riskieren. Wenn, dann wird es wohl eher ein kleiner Entwickler/Publisher wagen, da der mögliche finanzielle Schaden bei der Indizierung oder Beschlagnahme geringer ist.

Zu der C&C Ultimate Collection habe ich nichts bzgl. cut der englischen Version gefunden und werde mir diese dann importieren.


----------



## Stickwell (28. Oktober 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du kannst kaufen was willst aber Games mit verfassungsfeindlichen Symbolen wirst du hier nicht aktiviert bekommen bzw runter laden


 
Die Steam keys von Return to Castle und Wolfenstein 3-D haben übrigens keinen geolock


----------

